# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम केसे इंस्टोल करे:

## Dark Rider

आइये यहाँ में आपको बताऊंगा कई जाने माने  ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम्स को इंस्टाल करने के तरीके वो भी एक एक स्टेप के साथ , तो आइये आगे बढते है |

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating_system

----------


## Dark Rider

तो सबसे पहले हम सब से ज्यादा प्रसिद्ध और काम आने वाले OS XP को इंस्टाल करेंगे |



इसके लिए हमें जो आवश्यक है वो एक XP की बूट डिस्क | यह आप अपने हिसाब से कही से भी लीजिए |

ओके इसके बाद हमें इस CD को अपने CD DRIVE में डालना है |

अब हमें हमारे सिस्टम को इस CD से बूट करवाना है इसके लिए हमे कुछ जरूरी बटन दबाने होंगे | सामन्यतः पहले हार्ड डिस्क बूट हो जाती है और हमें CD से बूट करना है इसलिए KEYBOARD से F10 बटन को प्रेस करे यह आपके बूट मेन्यू को लाएगा , इसी में से CD DRIVE को चुने और ENTER को प्रेस करे | आपके यदि बूट मेन्यू F10 बटन को प्रेस करने पर नही आ रही है तो आपको सभी  F  बटन को दबाकर देखना चाहिए | और भी तरीके है उनकी चर्चा यदि आवश्यक हुआ तो करेंगे |

आपको बूट मेन्यू इस प्रकार की मिलेगी | यह सभी सिस्टम में अलग अलग हो सकती है |

----------


## Dark Rider

तो अपना CD रोम सेलेक्ट करके ENTER दबा दे बस अब आपको आपकी स्क्रीन पर यह संदेश मिलेगा |

Press any key to boot from CD .




आप अपने की - बोर्ड से  कोई भी बटन दबा दीजिए  |

----------


## Dark Rider

अब आपके स्क्रीन पर WINDOWS  XP  की CD से बूटिंग स्टार्ट हो जायेगी इस तरह से |

----------


## Dark Rider

कुछ ही देर में आपको यह आप्शन प्राप्त होंगे |



१ . enter यह आपको नया फ्रेश OS इंस्टाल का आप्शन देगा 
२ . R फॉर RECOVER  मतलब की आपके जो करंट OS है उसे यदि कोई समस्या है तो इस आप्शन से ठीक किया जा सकता है इस आप्शन से यह फायदा है की आपको आपके कंप्यूटर में सभी सॉफ्टवेर दुबारा नही डालने पड़ते है |
३.  F3 फॉर   QUIET यदि आपको आगे न बढ़ना हो तो |

----------


## Dark Rider

OK तो हमें नया फ्रेश OS डालना है इसलिए पहला आप्शन चुनिए और इसके लिए हमें ENTER प्रेस करना है |

अब हो सकता है आपके सामने MICROSOFT के टर्म्स को स्वीकार करने के लिए यह विंडो आये F8 को दबाए और आगे बढे |

----------


## Dark Rider

अब आपके सामने यह विंडो है |



यहाँ आपको फिर से तीन आप्शन मिले है 
१ . ENTER = इसे प्रेस करके हम चुने हुए पार्ट में OS को इंस्टाल करेंगे |
२ . C         = इससे हम हार्ड डिस्क DRIVE में आपनी आवश्यकता के अनुसार नया पार्ट बनायेंगे |
३.  F3        = अभी भी आगे नही बढ़ना हो तो प्रेस करके बंद कर सकते है |


शुरू के दोनों आप्शन को में आगे बता रहा हू |

----------


## Dark Rider

अभी आपको एक ही पार्ट दिख रहा है जो 10 GB  के आसपास है , और यह भी एक्टिव नहीं है |

मुझे अपनी आवश्कता के लिए दो पार्ट चाहिए एक में OS होगा और एक पार्ट में मेरी आवश्यक फाइल , सोंग्स और जो भी अपने पास हो | तो यहाँ मुझे दो पार्ट बनाने है इसके लिए C को प्रेस करे |

आपको इस प्रकार से आप्शन मिलेंगे |

----------


## Dark Rider

अभी आपको एक ही पार्ट दिख रहा है जो 10 GB  के आसपास है , और यह भी एक्टिव नहीं है |

मुझे अपनी आवश्कता के लिए दो पार्ट चाहिए एक में OS होगा और एक पार्ट में मेरी आवश्यक फाइल , सोंग्स और जो भी अपने पास हो | तो यहाँ मुझे दो पार्ट बनाने है इसके लिए C को प्रेस करे |

आपको इस प्रकार से आप्शन मिलेंगे |

----------


## Dark Rider

यहाँ मुझे दो पार्ट बनाने है इसलिए में 10 GB  को हटाकर 7 GB  चुनता हू बाकि 3 GB  मेरे लिए अलग से रह जायेगी जिसमे में अपनी और दूसरी फाइल रख सखु |



अब यहाँ अपने हिसाब से SIZE चुनकर ENTER करे , मेने सिर्फ 10 GB  के अकोडिंग इसे बाँटा है आप इसे अपनी HDD की SIZE के हिसाब से बाँटे |

----------


## Dark Rider

ENTER करते ही आपको वापस पहले वाली विंडो मिलेगी लेकिन इस बार दो पार्ट मिलेंगे जिसमे से ऊपर वाला अब एक्टिव है |



अब हम इसी पार्ट में OS इंस्टाल कर रहे है  इस लिए इसे सेलेक्ट करके ENTER करे |

----------


## Dark Rider

ENTER को चुनते ही आपको यह आप्शन मिलेंगे 



पहले आप्शन को चुने और आगे बढे ,

----------


## Dark Rider

FORMAT होकर फाइल कॉपी होना शुरू होगी

----------


## Dark Rider

आपका सिस्टम अब रिस्टार्ट होगा |

----------


## Dark Rider

इंस्टाल होना शुरू हो चूका है |

----------


## Dark Rider

यहाँ आपको आपकी सीरियल की डालनी होगी जो आपकी CD के साथ आपको मिली है , कुछ पाइरेटेड CD में यह आप्शन नही मिलेगा |

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## kajal pandey

मनोज जी अच्छा सूत्र है यह.......आपरेटिंग सिस्टम इंस्टाल करते समय ड्राईवर भी mangta है .........कृपया compaq 510 लैपटॉप के ड्राईवर का लिंक भी पोस्ट करे

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज जी अच्छा सूत्र है यह.......आपरेटिंग सिस्टम इंस्टाल करते समय ड्राईवर भी mangta है .........कृपया compaq 510 लैपटॉप के ड्राईवर का लिंक भी पोस्ट करे


दीया जी इस लिंक पर जाइए , थोडा निचे स्क्रोल करियेगा आपको ऑडियो और विडियो drivers  मिल जायंगे इन्हें डाउनलोड करके इंस्टाल करे |
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...&swEnvOID=1093


या फिर यहाँ से डाउनलोड करिये 

Driver - Audio

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...tem=ob-71287-1
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...tem=ob-70339-1

Driver - Graphics

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...tem=ob-71243-1

Driver - Modem

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...tem=ob-69459-1

Driver - Network

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...tem=ob-88661-1
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...tem=ob-80683-1
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...tem=ob-74438-1
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...tem=ob-70348-1
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...tem=ob-78073-1
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...tem=ob-71189-1

----------


## Dark Rider

कुछ देर में आपका PC फिर से रिस्टार्ट होगा |

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी है मनोज जी धन्यवाद !

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

ओके WE R DONE ..................................................  ..............


आगे काफी कुछ बाकी है , यह नया OS था यदि किसी कारण वश आपका OS काम नहीं करे तब RECOVER का आप्शन चुने और इसी तरह से RECOVER करे बस एक आप्शन आपको बदलना होगा जो में आपको फिर से बताऊंगा | तब तक के लिए KEEP WATCHING .......................................

----------


## Dark Rider

यदि xp का backup लेना है तो यह रहा मेरा बहुत पहले बनाया हुआ वीडियो |

आपकी विन्दोव्स का backup केसे ले ताकि बार बार  software  नहीं डालने पड़े 







दयां रखे  backup से पहले सारे जरुरी  software  और  driver डाल ले

----------


## Dark Rider

Acronis Boot 2011 – Disk Director 11 Home (Boot CD)





Official site

----------


## mindblocker

*bahut hi shandaar jankaari hai....*

----------


## sandeep246426

plz pandrivko bootebal key se banaya jaye

----------


## mindblocker

> plz pandrivko bootebal key se banaya jaye


uske liye dusra sutra bana hai mitra.. aap usme ja kar deko...!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dark Rider

> plz pandrivko bootebal key se banaya jaye


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2018

----------


## ddd600

hello.....sir....!!!!!!

kal formate karte vakt yahi par mujse kuchh gadbad ho gaya,aur meri local discE,F,G delete ho gayi to use vapas lane ke liye me kya karu.
formet ke bad audio bhi band ho gaya.
please give me solution.
(net ki speed kam hone ke karan google/traslate par hindi me nahi likh paya,sorry for that.) 


> अब आपके सामने यह विंडो है |
> 
> 
> 
> यहाँ आपको फिर से तीन आप्शन मिले है 
> १ . ENTER = इसे प्रेस करके हम चुने हुए पार्ट में OS को इंस्टाल करेंगे |
> २ . C         = इससे हम हार्ड डिस्क DRIVE में आपनी आवश्यकता के अनुसार नया पार्ट बनायेंगे |
> ३.  F3        = अभी भी आगे नही बढ़ना हो तो प्रेस करके बंद कर सकते है |
> 
> ...

----------


## bindal33

> ओके WE R DONE ..................................................  ..............
> 
> 
> आगे काफी कुछ बाकी है , यह नया OS था यदि किसी कारण वश आपका OS काम नहीं करे तब RECOVER का आप्शन चुने और इसी तरह से RECOVER करे बस एक आप्शन आपको बदलना होगा जो में आपको फिर से बताऊंगा | तब तक के लिए KEEP WATCHING .......................................


मनोज जी बहुत खूब , इस तरह सम्झ्हने से हर कोई समझ पायेगा . थैंक्स

----------


## bindal33

> uske liye dusra sutra bana hai mitra.. aap usme ja kar deko...!!!!!!!!!


 भाई जी साथ में सूत्र का नाम भी बताते तो अच्छा रहता

----------


## smith654321

HELLO 
     CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO BOOT WIN98 FROM USB?

----------


## samit171985

बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी है मनोज जी धन्यवाद ! हर कोई समझ पायेगा

----------


## 922624

मनोज जी अच्छा सूत्र है यह.......आपरेटिंग सिस्टम इंस्टाल करते समय ड्राईवर भी mangta है .........कृपया compaq presario c700 लैपटॉप के ड्राईवर का लिंक भी पोस्ट करे

----------


## surendra patel

MANOJ BHAI 

MERI TARAF SE A+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ SVIKAR KARE

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी है मित्र |ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र|*

----------


## nirsha

मनोज जी मुझे open suse 11.0 (linux ) को इंस्टाल करने का तरीका  बताएं और उसमे इन्टरनेट कैसे चलायें, मैं idea net setter  पर बीएसएनएल की सिम चलाता हूँ    कृपया स्टेप बाय स्टेप जानकारी दें      धन्यवाद

----------

